# When you get sick



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

Recently I have gotten real sick. Maybe a bad flu or Cold etc. My question is, I typically am doing much much better, 
But being sick kinda threw me through a loop. Is this a typical thing to have happen? My anxiety and DR was a bit worse
as well as the gross depression feeling. Any one have this happen to them. I guess I just want to make sure im still going forward, 
and that being sick wont eff this up.


----------



## Z-Ron (Nov 25, 2010)

Of course. Being sick is a stressful thing for the body, and to have physical ailments stacked on top with your DR/DP is overwhelming.

I caught a very bad flu back when I was dealing with DR/DP. The flu made it, I would say, five times worse.

I can say this though, after your illness goes away you feel much better. It makes normal DR/DP seem like a piece of cake.

Best of luck, hope you feel better.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

a common cold makes my dr 100x worse, that is for sure....


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

yesyes said:


> a common cold makes my dr 100x worse, that is for sure....


Mine too. Being sick is hell.


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

no longer sick, thank god


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had the flu for the past 2 days. Probably the worst flu I have gotten in a decade with vomiting and diarrhea that just wont quit and my Dp is off the charts. So spaced and loopy I realize how much I count on my physical body to get me through the mental problems. When i lose both I realize just how shitty the dp is. planet pain baby....


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a cold on the onset of DP. The DP was sky high, although i don't know if that had something to do with the cold or not.


----------

